

YouTube Deletes The Page of Syrian Revolutionary Group Jabhat Al Nusra  - ArabGeek
http://arabcrunch.com/2013/01/youtube-deletes-the-page-of-supports-of-syrian-revolutionary-group-jabahat-al-nusra-while-it-keeps-the-offensive-anti-islam-movie.html

======
ArabGeek
This comes after wordpress and facebook shut down the page of Al Nusra, the
page you tube shut down was for the supporters of Jabhat Al Nusra not an
official page. The person may wonder why Google keeps the offensive Anti ISlam
movie innocence of Muslim while shutting Al Nusra supporters page? why it is
free speech to insult islam while there is no free speech to support the
revolution against the terrorist regime of Bashar Al Asad who killed 60,000
civilians on Syria many of them women and children? It is clear big companies
google facebook and others are biased toward US gov anti islam and Muslims
policies.

~~~
gasull
Probably because the US designated it a terrorist organization. The Free
Syrian Army dislikes them because of their autocratic ideology.

<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Al-Nusra_Front>

